# make people default



## Baby doll

Здравствуйте! Проверьте, пожалуйста, на правильность перевода - особенно интересуют словосочетания make people default, reciprocate theirattention. 
Вот предложение: Scarcity of attention and the daily rhythms of life and work make people default to interacting with those few who matter—or at least who appear to matter—and reciprocate their attention.
Мой вариант: *Дефицит внимания, ритм жизни и работы становятся причиной того, что люди взаимодействуют с теми немногими, с кем в действительности стоит – или, по крайней мере, с теми, кто кажется таковым – и с теми, кто отвечает взаимностью на их внимание. *Спасибо.


----------



## rusita preciosa

In your Russian translation you completely ignored the word "default".


----------



## Baby doll

Я его не знаю, как приспособить. Может: *Дефицит внимания, ритм жизни и работы заставляют людей отказываться от **взаимодействия с теми немногими, с кем в действительности стоило бы **– или, по крайней мере, с теми, кто кажется таковым – и  отвечают взаимностью, кто обратил на них внимание. *


----------



## Maroseika

Вне зависимости от точности перевода он получился несколько тяжеловесным. Прочитал его три раза, но так, честно говоря, и не понял, что вообще имеется в виду, пока не взглянул на оригинал. 
Кроме того, дефицит внимания мне кажется неудачным вариантом. Это ведь название конкретной болезни, а в английском имеется в виду, как мне кажется, совсем другое - просто недостаток общения.


----------



## Baby doll

В этом контексте "дефицит внимания", т.к. речь идет о соц. сетях, где очень много информации, гдн все постоянно обновляется, люди просто не успевают все увидеть и переварить, как-то так...


----------



## Maroseika

Baby doll said:


> В этом контексте "дефицит внимания", т.к. речь идет о соц. сетях, где очень много информации, гдн все постоянно обновляется, люди просто не успевают все увидеть и переварить, как-то так...



Тем не менее, возникает неуместная ассоциация с синдромом дефицита внимания. Лучше, наверное, не соблазняться переводом deficit как дефицит, а заменить недостатком или рассеянным вниманием или отсутствием концентрации еще как-то.
А default можно передать через "неизбежно приводит к".


----------



## Baby doll

Maroseika said:


> Тем не менее, возникает неуместная ассоциация с синдромом дефицита внимания. Лучше, наверное, не соблазняться переводом deficit как дефицит, а заменить недостатком или рассеянным вниманием или отсутствием концентрации еще как-то.
> А default можно передать через "неизбежно приводит к".


Спасибо большое! Чистовой вариант: *Недостаток внимания,* *ритм жизни и работы неизбежно приводят к тому, что люди взаимодействуют с теми немногими, с кем в действительности стоит – или, по крайней мере, с теми, кто кажется таковым – и с теми, кто отвечает взаимностью на их внимание.*


----------



## NiNulla

Люди не могут взаимодействовать. Люди могут общаться, переписываться, ну или что-то вроде.


----------



## Baby doll

NiNulla said:


> Люди не могут взаимодействовать. Люди могут общаться, переписываться, ну или что-то вроде.


Как это не взаимодействуют? В психологии очень распространенное словосочетание, в книге много отсылок к различным исследованиям...


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Baby Doll. I have never seen nor heard _to default to gerund (_interacting). This word is more common in legal language and is used with the infinitive." X defaulted to do Y." Or "X is in default of not providing a timely answer. You could post it in the English only forum, just to make sure, but the construction seems unusual to me. Is it from a British or American source, or from another country? _To be in default to do something_ means _to fail to do something_. (_not to_ _do it_, to put it in simple language)


----------



## Maroseika

Baby doll said:


> Как это не взаимодействуют? В психологии очень распространенное словосочетание, в книге много отсылок к различным исследованиям...



Если это научный текст, то тут нужна специальная терминология. Вообще же "взаимодействуют" мне тоже кажется неподходящим словом. Может, просто общаются? И все фразу, по-моему, лучше разбить на две, будет проще воспринимать. И слово "таковой" убить бы - больно канцелярское оно.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Здравствуйте!


Baby doll said:


> Спасибо большое! Чистовой вариант: *Недостаток внимания,* *ритм жизни и работы неизбежно приводят к тому, что люди взаимодействуют с теми немногими, с кем в действительности стоит – или, по крайней мере, с теми, кто кажется таковым – и с теми, кто отвечает взаимностью на их внимание.*


Я бы немного модифицировал:

*Недостаток внимания, сложный ритм жизни и работы неизбежно приводят к тому, что люди общаются лишь с теми немногими, кто составляет для них ценность (может быть, на самом деле, а может быть, только на первый взгляд) и отвечает взаимностью на их внимание.*

Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на слово "лишь"! Мне кажется, оно служит для отражения смысла глагола "default" (я его понимаю в компьютерном смысле: "the router has defaulted to the standard options" — "маршрутизатор вернулся к настройкам по умолчанию", то есть как бы «съехал» к ним поневоле, воспользовался ими снова за неимением чего-нибудь более «вкусненького» и «разнообразненького»). Моей первой реакцией было выражение "недостаток внимания и тяжёлые жизненные ритмы заставляют людей ограничиваться общением с", но вариант Маросейки (без слова "заставляют"), конечно, лучше.

Ну а дальше можно будет как-нибудь приспособить предложение к вашему конкретному тексту...  (конечно, если текст будут читать психологи, то надо спрашивать у них, что им надо...)


----------



## Baby doll

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Baby Doll. I have never seen nor heard _to default to gerund (_interacting). This word is more common in legal language and is used with the infinitive." X defaulted to do Y." Or "X is in default of not providing a timely answer. You could post it in the English only forum, just to make sure, but the construction seems unusual to me. Is it from a Brtish or American source, or from another country? _To be in default to do something_ means _to fail to do something_. (_not to_ _do it_, to put it in simple language)


Книгу написал американец Марк Шеффер, в ней много американских реалий.


----------



## Baby doll

Спасибо всем! Учту все замечания и предложения!


----------



## NiNulla

e2-e4 x said:


> здравствуйте!
> 
> я бы немного модифицировал:
> 
> *недостаток внимания, сложный ритм жизни и работы неизбежно приводят к тому, что люди общаются лишь с теми немногими, кто составляет для них ценность*



представляют ценность. хотя, почему не сказать просто " с теми, кто им интересен"?

Pазве что, вам платят за количество слов.


----------



## e2-e4 X

[off-topic]


NiNulla said:


> представляют ценность. хотя, почему не сказать просто " с теми, кто им интересен"?


Для точности! Что делать, до Лозинских нам очень далеко, приходится для достижения точности использовать долгие периоды. 

Бывает, что общение с человеком приносит какую-нибудь пользу (например, душевную), а бывает — нет... И, аналогично, бывает, что общаться с человеком интересно, а бывает, что нет. Разные явления! Ошибиться скорее можно в оценке первого, да и слово "matter" ближе к нему (оно указывает на важность, а важность, имхо, ближе к полезности и особенно к душевной ценности, чем к интересности).


> Pазве что, вам платят за количество слов.


Ну-ну! Не надо столько яду на мою бедную головушку! 

[/off-topic]


----------



## Baby doll

NiNulla said:


> представляют ценность. хотя, почему не сказать просто " с теми, кто им интересен"?
> 
> Pазве что, вам платят за количество слов.


Главное, по возможности, точно передать смысл предложения...в первый раз перевожу такие тексты


----------



## NiNulla

e2-e4 X said:


> Ну-ну! Не надо столько яду!


Да, что-то я недобрая седня. 



Baby doll, пожалуйста, не обижайтесь. Наше дело - раскритиковать, а ваше дело - выслушать критику, поблагодарить и сделать так, как вы считаете нужным.


----------



## Baby doll

NiNulla said:


> Да, что-то я недобрая седня.
> 
> 
> 
> Baby doll, пожалуйста, не обижайтесь. Наше дело - раскритиковать, а ваше дело - выслушать критику, поблагодарить и сделать так, как вы считаете нужным.


Что вы, я не обижаюсь, вы мне помогли) Спасибо еще раз!


----------



## LilianaB

e2-e4 X said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Я бы немного модифицировал:
> 
> *Недостаток внимания, сложный ритм жизни и работы неизбежно приводят к тому, что люди общаются лишь с теми немногими, кто составляет для них ценность (может быть, на самом деле, а может быть, только на первый взгляд) и отвечает взаимностью на их внимание.*



Yes, I absolutely agree with your translation. This is really very close. "кто им интересен" can of course replace the more cumbersome phrase, but this is very close.


----------



## gvozd

Недостаток внимания и ежедневная рутина вынуждают людей общаться лишь с теми, кто действительно стоит (или хотя бы кажется, что стоит) этого и отвечает взаимностью на их заботу.


----------

